# Dimethox powder?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the powder instead of the solution? It looks like it is the same thing as the solution, just needs to be mixed with water. I am wondering if I could just mix some powder in some feed and molasses instead of drenching with it? My goats act like I am killing them whenever we give dimethox, I was just hoping for an easier was to give it and less stressful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know people who use the powder but they mix it with water and drench it. Not sure what the dosage would be to just put powder on the feed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use it. You still have to mix it with water and drench it or put it in their drinking water (I don't do this). They won't eat it with their food.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the powder here too...accurate dosing is best done when mixed with water. I also will use kool aid in the dosing syringe to help with the icky taste, all my kids just suck it right out of the syringe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Koolaid's a great idea...i'll have to try that. :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Only thing I found when using kool aid is that the med turns it milky looking...nothing wrong with it and my kids love it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm okay, thanks for the replies. And thank you liz for the coolaid tip, I will give that a try. I have used molasses but it doesn't seem to help with the taste they still hack and gag after I give it to them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the pre sweetened dollar store fruit punch mix.... and I make it really sweet and strong in a small half pint jar, suck up the dose of Di Methox then suck up a cc or 2 of the kool aid, once they taste the sweet they don't mind whats in it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

How much will one packet make when diluted?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For the 107 g packet...mix with 3 cups of water to make a 12.5% solution. I break it down into a smaller portion so there is no waste when using it for a few kids. Individual dosing is recommended as opposed to mass dosing in drinking water.

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=21835&start=0 this topic has detailed info on mixing by the cup


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you Liz!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I started cocci prevention today on my kids. Based on this thread I drew up a dose then mixed in some Sunny D, also from the dollar store  the kids loves it. One even sucked the syringe dry and wanted more. These are dam raised and I was really uncertain how this would go. Turned out to be the best case scenario. Huge thank you Liz from the kids and me :hi5:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad it went well for you, I did super sugary koolaid and they still acted like I was killing them lol. Maybe I should have bought a different flavor  They didn't gag so much afterwards though, so I guess thats an improvement! I did have one buckling that seemed to like it, but he is also strange and will drink the dimethox straight!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad I could help! :hug: 

There is a drawback to using DiMethox for prevention.... in the case that it doesn't work and you end up with a kid that does get a cocci overload, you'll need to treat them with a different med such as Sulmet or Albon as the DiMethox has already been in their system and the cocci have been exposed to it and resistant.

Also, prevention does give peace of mind but still be watchful for signs of cocci, it's not fool proof and of course, goats always seem to do things we don't expect :wink:


----------

